# Moving frozen embryos?



## emmacg (May 11, 2004)

Hi

I read somewhere in a thread here (I cant find it again) that you can move frozen embryos from one clinic to another.  Not sure if I have this right.  Does anyone know?

Emxx


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi Emma,

Not sure about frozen embryos. We had dh's frozen sperm shipped abroad from a London clinic and all we had to sign is a release form. I don't see why this wouldn't be the case with embryos. You will probably have to pay a specialist firm for the transportation (even if you will be takig the embryos from one clinic to another, there will still be a packageing charge. I have used a really good courier in the past (I know he does overseas shipments, not sure about national ones, but even if he does not he may be able to point you in the right direction). Feel free to IM me for more details.

Hope this helps.

Sasha B


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi Emma, we had our frozen embies moved to another clinic, I had to do it myself, I rented a shipper (big metal flask thing)from my old clinic and I took them to the new clinic and they took care of things and then I had to return the shipper back to my old clinic, and that was it and the frosites weren't any worse for the journey as two of them grew into our twin boys 

It was very strange driving them in my car, with a seatbelt around them so they were safe 

Hope this helps CJ x


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Emma,

We also moved our embies. From the new clinics we borrowed a shipper, took this to the new clinic and fill it up..., then took it back to the new clinic.  The shipper is heavy and needs to stay upright at all times.

The embryologist at the old clinic was very helpful and did not make us feel bad for leaving them.

There is a bureaucratic element involved and paperwork needs to be filled out. Release forms signed and also HIV/HEP status confirmed.

There is a courier firm that does this work. Not sure what areas they cover though. 

KYNISI COURIER SYSTEMS LIMITED
Worldwide Express / Cryo + Clinical Focus

3, 200-201 Grange Road
London SE1 3AA
England - United Kingdom

Tel:  + 44 (0)20 7064 0884
Fax: + 44 (0)20 7064 0764

Hope that this helps.

With warmest regards,


----------

